

The Next Generation of Voting Systems May Be Open-Source - dsr12
https://openstandard.mozilla.org/the-next-generation-of-voting-systems-may-be-open-source/

======
rakoo
I'm appalled that the number 1 issue isn't even mentioned: Voting through
machines doesn't work. It doesn't respect the fundamental needs for a vote
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_ballot](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_ballot)):

\- It isn't anonymous, and therefore not secret

\- You have no guarantee your vote is taken into account (it can be modified,
deleted, or even created in your name)

Open source doesn't solve any problem here, much like an Open source Facebook
would still be able to know who you vote for and modify your vote.

~~~
dTal
Perhaps we need some sort of BitBallot? Distributed and cryptographically
guranteed.

~~~
sprucely
[https://raweb.inria.fr/rapportsactivite/RA2013/dice/uid32.ht...](https://raweb.inria.fr/rapportsactivite/RA2013/dice/uid32.html)

It's even called, "BitBallot."

[edit] Upon further searching, it's not clear what, if any, work is being done
on this.

